# Lets see those "Komoko" bred horses, my favorite :-)



## Seashells (Aug 21, 2012)

Just for fun, share photos of your horses with Komoko breeding.


----------



## MindyLee (Aug 21, 2012)

Heres mine!!!

HFM Rio Bravo

Heavly Komokos and Johnstons bred

Son of Komokos Apple Jack

and

Little Kings Sentra Supreme

Double bred son of Komokos Little King Supreme.

Both are my herd sires and pride and joys of my breeding program.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Aug 21, 2012)

Arions Magnium P I is sired by Komokos Magnum Force who is by Komokos Little Magnum and Komokos Witchie Witchie so lots of Komokos on the top side:

















Maple Hollows Supreme Elegance is a granddaughter of Komokos Little King Supreme:











Have a few others with Komokos breeding further back but these are the closest. We have several with Komokos Teenie Jeanie from the Buckeroo lines.

Oops forgot to include our other King Supreme granddaughter, Rojan Farms Sweet Supreme Spring.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 22, 2012)

I had to hit my breed manager software for this question

Our closest Komokos bred is our mare

*RF Bars Warrior Princess*

Paternal GF _"__Komokos Son of Running Brave"_ Paternal GM "_Komokos Little Fire Water"_






---------------

the rest that we have are 3 generations back

*Triple K Boogies Bow Tie *-Stallion -GGF on top _"__Komokos Little King Supreme "_






*Eagles Ring Bows Spicy Mustard Seed*-Mare-on top GGGF _"__Komokos Little King Supreme "_

on bottom GGF_"Komokos Son of Running Brave"_ GGM_"__Komokos Little Fire Water"_






*D'Armond Darling Echo*-Mare-on top GGM _"__Komokos Teenie Jeanie"_






*A&lms Rompin Codys Chera Pooh-*Mare-on top GGF_-"Komokos Ringo"_


----------



## Performancemini (Aug 22, 2012)

WoW! Wish our computer would get hooked up back with our printer and I could figure out how to post. We have 19 and 20 year old minis that are Komoko bred close up. Babe's paternal grandsire is Komokos Fancy Pants (Komokos Little Husseler x Komokos Buttons) and her maternal grandsire is Wheeler's Fire Engine Red! Shadow is her half brother, so he is also a Komokos Fancy Pants grandson.


----------



## atotton (Aug 22, 2012)

My 4yr old Komoko mare.


----------



## MindyLee (Aug 22, 2012)

Oops I forgot my Komokos Fancy Pants G-Daughter....

Miniature Dreamlands Misty J...


----------



## MindyLee (Aug 22, 2012)

Here's some pics of who my horses are related too

#1 Komokos Fancy Pants

#2 Komokos Whiskey

#3 Komokos Little King Supreme

I have more in My files of other Komokos bred horses my horses are related too

Komokos Teenie Jeanie

Komokos Little Hussler

Komokos King Tut


----------



## Jill (Aug 22, 2012)

Destiny (Ericas Echos of My Destiny HOF) is a great grandson of Komokos Teenie Jeanie, as he is a grandson of Buck Echo:
















And then Flirt (Harrells Flirting with Perfection) is a great granddaughter of the same horse, as she is a Buck Echo granddaughter:











I think that's all we have here with any Komokos in the background, other than Destiny's four daugthers who would each be great-great granddaughters of the Teenie Jeanie horse.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is my Komokos Man. I don't have many recent pics, but this is the best one anyway. He has Komokos throughout his dams side. Its great to see other pics and how so many resemble one another.


----------

